

Australia to build $43b FTTH broadband network - sho
http://www.smh.com.au/news/technology/biztech/broadband-plan-gets-go-ahead/2009/04/07/1238869956384.html

======
sho
To put that in perspective, that's $2,000 for every man, woman and child in
the country. That's a huge amount. To put it into perspective, the same
expenditure in the USA would be roughly $600b.

Putting aside the fact that this is desperately needed in AU's miserable
internet market - this is exactly what a government should be doing at a time
like this. Spending huge amounts on wisely chosen infrastructure projects is
just the ticket to pull a country out of recession, IMO.

